
Radare2 (RE framework) collects money for it's own Summer of Code - xvilka
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/radare-summer-of-code-2016
======
crowell
this is a really great piece of software that is deserving of love/donations.
If you've ever wanted a free, supported version of a tool like ida, or a user-
friendly tool for assembling/disassembling (radare2 can make use of libraries
like keystone/capstone in ways that don't require writing new C code), then
you owe it to yourself to donate to, or at least try radare2.

